# Rocky Patel event at Titan Cigars - Gambrills, MD June 9th



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

> June 9, 6-10pm > Rocky Patel Cigars -in anticipation of a crowd, we will start this event earlier in the afternoon


Located in The Village at Waugh Chapel • Rt. 3/301 • Gambrills, Maryland 21054

A friend just called to tell me about it.
Anyone planning on attending? 
I should be there around 7pm.

Also, they have a Makers Mark event on June 15, 5pm-close
I will definately be there for that :dr


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

shameless bump

hoping a couple local gorillas might make it


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh man, I'd love to but it's just too far away. Thankfully Rocky is coming to leesburg the following week.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I doubt I can make this, too much to do before vacation. Smoke one for me!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont think that im going to be able to make it  but ill let you know otherwise


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Just got back about 20 minutes ago. Ended up staying till they closed.
Had a great time chatting with the RP rep and the owner of Titan Cigars.
Met some great people that where enjoying the lounge there.

I had never been to Titan before. It is a small place but they really set it up well. There is a small lounge in the back with a big tv on the wall and a nice self serve bar.

Started there at 7 with a Nording Toro and 2 glasses of Lagavulin 16.
Both where new to me. I have a bottle that I got from a group buy. (thank you RJT). It might not last much longer now that I have tasted how good it is. 
The Nording was nice for a change. I didn't feel like a strong cigar today.

Thought I would change it up a little and had a Cuesta-Rey Centenario Maduro Robusto next. The RP rep gave me a little grief jokingly. 
Enjoyed a nice big cup of ice coffee from the Caribou Coffee next door with it.

Since I still had some coffee left I thought I would try a Nat Sherman Sauve Clinton next. I was more interested in the box they came in. It was a very mild cigar but had some great flavor and was inexpensive. I think I found a new smoke to have in the morning with my coffee.

Ended up buying the last 15 nat shermans and also grabbed 6 RP OWR to bring home.

I am already planning on heading back to Titan for their Makers Mark event next friday and on the 29th for their Ashton Cabinet and scotch event (forgot which brand but looked good)


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm never had a Nat Sherman but that is a beautiful looking box/humidor. Great buy!


----------

